
Drupal is a Burning Platform? - velmu
https://drupal.sh/drupal-burning-platform
======
pedalpete
I haven't worked with Drupal in a very long time, but I think one thing that
may be missed in this article is that many companies that may have installed
drupal in the past can now be served by the likes of Wix, SquareSpace,
Shopify, etc.

Wordpress has been able to hang-on to the lead position in the CMS space.
Being 2nd in this market is a very difficult proposition.

